# Quảng cáo trên máy bay: sang trọng và đẳng cấp



## backlong390 (27 Tháng tư 2021)

Quảng cáo trên máy bay là hình thức quảng cáo mới lạ, sang trọng và nhiều tiềm năng phát triển. Với loại hình quảng cáo này, doanh nghiệp sẽ tiếp cận được phân khúc khách hàng có thu nhập khá trở lên.
Quảng cáo trên máy bay nâng tầm thương hiệu cho doanh nghiệp và tiếp cận đúng vào phân khúc khách hàng có thu nhập khá trở lên.
Unique Outdoor Advertising gửi đến khách hàng thông tin đầy đủ nhất về hình thức quảng cáo trên máy bay.
*1.Tổng quan về quảng cáo trên máy bay*
Những năm gần đây, ngành hàng không Việt Nam ghi nhận mức tăng trưởng vượt bậc. Hội đồng các sân bay quốc tế ACI dự báo giai đoạn 2018-2040, Việt Nam sẽ có tốc độ tăng trưởng hành khách trung bình hàng năm là 6,2% - cao nhất thế giới, nhờ sự gia tăng của tầng lớp trung lưu và sự phát triển của các hãng hàng không giá rẻ.
Nắm bắt tiềm năng phát triển đó, các doanh nghiệp đã biến máy bay thành công cụ đắc lực cho những chiến dịch quảng cáo của mình. Hầu hết các hãng máy bay đều đã triển khai quảng cáo, có thể kể đến một số hãng lớn như Vietnam Airlines, Vietjet Air, Jetstar…





Hình ảnh quảng cáo của Bia Saigon trên máy bay của Vietjet Air
Do tiếp cận nhóm đối tượng khách hàng có thu khá trở lên, chi phí cho mỗi chiến dịch quảng cáo trên máy bay không hề nhỏ và phù hợp với doanh nghiệp có ngân sách “khổng lồ” cho quảng cáo. Mặc dù vậy, hình thức quảng cáo này đã chứng minh được tính hiệu quả trong việc nâng tầm thương hiệu, tăng độ nhận diện cho doanh nghiệp.
*2. Các hình thức quảng cáo trên máy bay*
Quảng cáo trên máy bay có hình thức triển khai đa dạng, tùy thuộc vào mục đích và ngân sách quảng cáo của doanh nghiệp. Unique xin gợi ý một số hình thức quảng cáo phổ biến trên máy bay như sau:
2.1. Quảng cáo trên thân máy bay
Đây là hình thức quảng cáo trên máy bay cao cấp và ấn tượng nhất, chứng tỏ được tầm cỡ của doanh nghiệp. Maquette quảng cáo được dán bên ngoài thân máy bay và được sản xuất từ decal chuyên dụng của ngành hàng không. Chất liệu này giúp cho maquette chịu được cả nắng mưa và những tác động vật lý khi máy bay hoạt động.




Pepsi quảng cáo trên máy bay Vietjet Air
Với kích thước cực kì lớn, dễ dàng quan sát từ khoảng cách xa, hình ảnh quảng cáo của doanh nghiệp trên thân máy bay sẽ dễ dàng thu hút ánh nhìn của khách hàng. Nhóm đối tượng khách hàng ở đây không chỉ là người đi máy bay mà còn là người thân, bạn bè của họ. Thêm nữa, khách hàng sẽ chỉ tập trung nhìn vào hình ảnh quảng cáo mà không bị phân tán bởi những hình thức quảng cáo khác (ví dụ như quảng cáo trong sân bay).
2.2. Quảng cáo trên màn hình LCD sau ghế ngồi máy bay
Doanh nghiệp có thể tận dụng các màn hình LCD được lắp sau ghế ngồi máy bay để chiếu các đoạn TVC quảng cáo có độ dài từ 15-30s. Đây là hình thức quảng cáo trên máy bay tiếp cận được khách hàng ở cự ly gần trong thời gian dài.
Trong suốt chuyến bay, khách hàng có thể coi các đoạn TVC quảng cáo là một nguồn giải trí. Điều này giúp cho thông điệp quảng cáo của doanh nghiệp thu hút tối đa sự chú ý của khách hàng, giúp tăng hiệu quả truyền thông.




Màn hình LCD quảng cáo sau ghế ngồi
Một điểm lưu ý khi triển khai hình thức quảng cáo này là doanh nghiệp phải book hết dàn màn hình trong máy bay để phát quảng cáo đồng bộ với nhau.
2.3. Quảng cáo trên nắp hộc đựng hành lý của máy bay
Hộc đựng hành lý máy bay được lắp đặt phía trên đầu khách hàng, có sử dụng nắp đậy để cố định hành lý trong suốt quá trình bay. Đây là vị trí mà khách hàng sẽ tiếp cận đầu tiên trong thân máy bay, nên doanh nghiệp có thể tận dụng để dán maquette quảng cáo toàn bộ phần diện tích bên ngoài nắp đậy.
Với diện tích quảng cáo khá lớn, hình ảnh quảng cáo trải dài suốt thân máy bay và khách hàng có thể quan sát ở bất kỳ hướng nào, quảng cáo trên nắp hộc đựng hành lý của máy bay sẽ mang lại hiệu quả tiếp cận và nhận diện thương hiệu khá cao.




Hình ảnh quảng cáo ấn tượng trên nắp hộc đựng hành lý
2.4. Quảng cáo bàn ăn sau lưng ghế ngồi máy bay
Đây là vị trí quảng cáo trên máy bay rất tiềm năng vì tiếp xúc được khách hàng ở cự ly cực gần. Toàn bộ phần khoảng trống trên bàn ăn (vị trí đối diện với hành khách khi bàn ăn được gấp lên) sẽ được tận dụng để dán maquette quảng cáo bằng chất liệu decal dính. Nhờ đó mà hình ảnh quảng cáo của doanh nghiệp sẽ tiếp xúc với khách hàng gần như trong suốt chuyến bay (trừ lúc hạ bàn ăn xuống để dùng bữa). Hiệu quả của chiến dịch quảng cáo trên máy bay cũng qua đó mà tăng cao hơn.




Hình ảnh quảng cáo của Vinamilk trên bàn ăn sau lưng ghế
2.5. Quảng cáo phía trên cửa sổ máy bay
Đây cũng là một hình thức quảng cáo trên máy bay tương tác liên tục được với khách hàng, kể cả khi họ đứng hay ngồi. Với vị trí thu hút, tầm mắt của khách hàng dễ dàng chạm đến hình ảnh quảng cáo, góp phần tăng hiệu quả nhận diện thương hiệu.
Ngoài ra, để tăng thêm hiệu quả cho chiến dịch truyền thông, doanh nghiệp cũng có thể kết hợp cả hai hình thức quảng cáo trên máy bay và quảng cáo tại sân bay, giúp thương hiệu phủ sóng và tiếp cận khách hàng liên tục.
*3. Ưu điểm của dịch vụ quảng cáo trên máy bay*
Tuy quảng cáo trên máy bay là loại hình quảng cáo đắt đỏ, Unique cam đoan với khách hàng là hiệu quả quảng cáo mang lại sẽ vô cùng tương xứng với số tiền bỏ ra. Để chứng minh quảng cáo trên máy bay lại có thể đảm bảo cho tính hiệu quả của chiến dịch Marketing, Unique sẽ phân tích một số ưu điểm của quảng cáo trên máy bay như sau:
*Nâng tầm thương hiệu*
Với mức chi phí “khổng lồ”, không nhiều doanh nghiệp có thể tiến hành quảng cáo trên máy bay. Chính vì vậy, khi doanh nghiệp của bạn lựa chọn hình thức quảng cáo trên máy bay, thương hiệu chắc chắn sẽ được nâng tầm, tạo ấn tượng về sự đẳng cấp và uy tín trong lòng khách hàng.
Độc quyền quảng cáo trên máy bay
Đây cũng là một lợi thế lớn của doanh nghiệp khi lựa chọn quảng cáo trên máy bay. Vì không phải chia sẻ diện tích quảng cáo với bất kỳ thương hiệu nào khác, sự cạnh tranh giảm đi đáng kể và khách hàng cũng không bị phân tán sự chú ý. Khách hàng sẽ chỉ tập trung vào quảng cáo của doanh nghiệp bạn trong suốt chuyến bay.
*Tiếp cận lượng khách hàng khổng lồ*
Với tần suất bay liên tục, hoạt động 24/24 để đáp nhu cầu của cả khách nội địa và khách nước ngoài, máy bay sẽ giúp hình ảnh và thương hiệu của doanh nghiệp tiếp xúc liên tục với khách hàng, bao gồm cả người đi máy bay và người chờ tại sân bay. Thêm vào đó, hình ảnh quảng cáo trên máy bay được triển khai tại nhiều vị trí khác nhau nên tiếp cận với khách hàng ở nhiều góc độ, giúp quảng cáo dễ tạo dấu ấn với khách hàng.
*4. Báo giá dịch vụ quảng cáo trên máy bay*
Để chiến dịch quảng cáo trên máy bay tiến hành thật sự hiệu quả, “đáng đồng tiền bát gạo”, doanh nghiệp nên có kế hoạch khảo sát thị trường thật chi tiết. Một số yếu tố sẽ ảnh hưởng đến chi phí quảng cáo trên máy bay mà doanh nghiệp cần lưu ý như:
*Hãng máy bay*
Phần lớn các hãng máy bay hiện nay đã triển khai dịch vụ quảng cáo trên máy bay. Mỗi hãng sẽ có mức giá chênh lệch khác nhau nên doanh nghiệp cần lựa chọn hãng máy bay phù hợp nhất với mục đích truyền thông và ngân sách.
Ngoài ra, nếu doanh nghiệp book quảng cáo trên các chuyến bay chính trong ngày thì sẽ có nhiều lợi thế hơn là các chuyến bay đêm.
*Hình thức quảng cáo*
Quảng cáo trên thân máy bay là hình thức quảng cáo có chi phí cao nhất. Bên cạnh đó, doanh nghiệp cũng có thể kết hợp nhiều hình thức quảng cáo trên máy bay để tiếp cận được nhiều khách hàng nhất có thể và đạt hiệu quả truyền thông tốt nhất.
*5. Unique Outdoor Advertising cung cấp dịch vụ quảng cáo trên máy bay uy tín*
Là công ty quảng cáo ngoài trời có hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực, chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ quảng cáo trên máy bay, Unique Outdoor Advertising cam kết sẽ hỗ trợ đắc lực cho doanh nghiệp trong chiến dịch quảng cáo nâng tầm thương hiệu.
Unique Outdoor Advertising sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn của doanh nghiệp vì chúng tôi có đội ngũ nhân viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình, giúp chiến dịch quảng cáo đạt hiệu quả tối ưu.
Hãy liên hệ ngay hotline 0986 268 555 để được tư vấn về chiến dịch quảng cáo máy bay hiệu quả nhất cho doanh nghiệp của mình !


----------

